# Fun Evening



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

Just thought I would post a few Catfish my great grandson caught in the marina and Turtle Creek last week. First 3 were caught within 20 minutes of each other..










































The kid is totally hooked on catfishing and can hold his own while fishing for Shovlehead on the Ohio river.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

That biggest one I believe is the biggest Channel Cat I have ever seen. The picture really does not do justice for that fish..


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice catch glad he's hooked on fishing . Are you sure that's at TC and not Fenwick?


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

The marina is Magee's .. Not really sure but I think that turtle Creek runs thru here.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

You are correct, because there are no campers on the north or south side of Turtle Creek camp ground except for for a few over nighters.


----------

